# No Team-Xecuter SX-PRO or SX-OS at GBATEMP's Sponsor Website!



## comput3rus3r (May 30, 2018)

So how come they're not carrying Team-Xecuter Products?
https://www.nds-card.com/


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 30, 2018)

no one has a clue?


----------



## osaka35 (May 30, 2018)

Why would anyone here know what they choose to carry or not? It's not run by GBATemp or anything. Maybe they're waiting to test how safe it is before selling it on their site. Or maybe there's a limited stock for the first run, and they couldn't get a piece of it. Could be a lot of things. Is it that serious of a thing they aren't carrying it?


----------



## Nollog (May 30, 2018)

Do they usually do preorders?


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 30, 2018)

all good questions.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> all good questions.


No shit lol

I don't expect them to carry it until it's out for a couple of months


----------

